# Security Clearance Question



## asi5a (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I received an offer from a well known, large MNC software company located in the Dubai Internet City free zone. Is there a requirement for a security clearance and if so, does anyone know how long it takes approx.?
I have seen some horror stories on this forum in terms of the security clearance taking months, is that the usual situation?
thanks and Regards,


----------



## jozefk (Apr 11, 2013)

What kind of security clearance you are talking about? I was working in Media City for 2 years and nobody asked me for any kind of clearance.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...ng-so-long-its-been-4-weeks-already-darn.html


that link has ALL the info for you on how long it takes for security clearance for a VISA.
1>5 months


----------



## asi5a (Mar 21, 2013)

jozefk said:


> What kind of security clearance you are talking about? I was working in Media City for 2 years and nobody asked me for any kind of clearance.


Hi Jozefk,
Actually I think I just panicked after seeing the other posts. I believe Security clearance is only needed for Govt. jobs. But thanks for the info though.
Best Regards,


----------

